# Cowboy Magic



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I clearly over did it buying “grooming products" when I was getting ready for Canela's arrival (over 1yr 8mo ago). LOL I’m still trying to go thru ALL products I have "in-stock” before I buy anything new. 

So, today I pulled out “Cowboy Magic” – Detangler and Shine. Pretty impressed with it; this might actually make it on my “buy again” list; which is a pretty short list. The bottle says its concentrated, no water needed, just rub it in coat. I still dilute it with water. 

As anyone tried CM Detangler and Shine without diluting it or tried any of their other products?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have the Detangler & Shine but haven't used it yet. I bought it to use when Leo started blowing coat which began a few days ago. I will pull out the product and give it a try.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I use it without diluting. I use it for Ache, whose coat is more cottony. Just a tiny amount does a lot. It also helps with mats. I really love this product.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hmm where have I been?? I haven't heard of this brand before!  Where did you order it from??


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

This is a product used for horses, you can buy it online or in a store of stuff for horses.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Someone from the forum recommend it - I'll try to find the original post. I can't remember where I bought since I bought it over a year ago. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

whimsy said:


> hmm where have I been?? I haven't heard of this brand before!  Where did you order it from??


Here is the post where I got the idea, its over a year old - post #14 http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17921



shimpli said:


> I use it without diluting. I use it for Ache, whose coat is more cottony. Just a tiny amount does a lot. It also helps with mats. I really love this product.


haha too funny - turns out I got the suggestions from you - so thank you very much! I tried it on Canela this morning - feels nice on her coat. How did you come across the product?


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I love it. I don't dilute it either but it doesn't take much. Mikey's groomer uses it and I asked her how she gets his coat looking so good and she told me about this. And it smells good too. Which is shocking since it's for horses


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, I think I'm going to try this one. The cowboy magic site shows it available locally for me. I must have missed it being mentioned before.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

BFrancs said:


> Here is the post where I got the idea, its over a year old - post #14 http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17921
> 
> haha too funny - turns out I got the suggestions from you - so thank you very much! I tried it on Canela this morning - feels nice on her coat. How did you come across the product?


Yunque's breeder told me about this product. She even has a friend that use it on herself!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I have used it with the really bad mats during blowing coat. Love it! After grooming, I often take a little bit, rub it in my hands to warm it up, and just massage it all over the coat. Sort of like a conditioner. I think it helps the coat stay in better condition.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I used Cowboy Magic Detangler & Shine after Leo's last bath. I put a smaller amount in my hand, rubbed my hands together then worked it into his wet coat then blew him dry. His coat felt fabulous and smelled so good. The scent lasted a couple days. I will incorporate this product into Leo's bath routine going forward. BTW, bought it at Tractor Supply.


----------

